# where to buy parts or replacements for these old sprinklers (image inside)



## oldsprinklers (Dec 18, 2018)

Where can I buy parts or replacements for these old sprinklers?










Image link: http://tinypic.com/r/2m3h0rn/9


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think @pennstater2005 uses tinypic. He might be able to help you grab the correct link.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't use tinypic anymore. I did try modifying the link a bit but couldn't make it work. Tinypic is usually just clicking on the picture you want and then it gives you a link to copy and paste and it is ready for message boards.


----------



## oldsprinklers (Dec 18, 2018)

Just remove the space between http:// and the rest of the link and it works...

Here they are on ImgBB, I may need the metal parts replaced, but not sure, just need to get them to stop leaking slowly... I would like to keep the same brand, model, and year of sprinkler valves.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Might give these a try.
https://www.dripdepot.com/item/orbit-three-quarter-inch-fpt-brass-anti-siphon-sprinkler-valve-size-three-quarter-inch-fpt-union-without-union?gdffi=cf83ccffd3ab412e9fd6fb117dbb26c9&gdfms=77E08663D44D40DA8D35B67C8B40D17E&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpfbz1_Wr3wIViDxpCh241APdEAQYBCABEgKw-_D_BwE

Looks like you have old time manual valves with anti-siphon. Odd arrangement but I guess the original installer used what he had available.

Can you describe the property. Old mansion or something? I always wonder when I see a system from so long ago what the property is like. In ground irrigation used to be a total luxury, at least in my area. Only rich folks would have it.


----------



## oldsprinklers (Dec 18, 2018)

Big tract house built in the early 60s. All the sprinklers from the 60s70s in SoCal look like that or at least in my city.


----------



## oldsprinklers (Dec 18, 2018)

The problem is that when they are turned to shut off the water, they just keep turning and there is a slow leak. Is the metal stripped?


----------



## oldsprinklers (Dec 18, 2018)

any tips how I can fix these?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If it was me I would look into replacing everything with new modern equipment. I take it that those are the valves for each zone? So you have 3 zones to your irrigation system? If you do the work yourself the parts aren't too expensive as with most things it's the labor that gets expensive. How do you control your irrigation system?


----------



## Rain Bird Corp (Jun 6, 2018)

Manual, anti-syphon valves were typical installation in the earlier days of residential irrigation of the 1960's in California. My dad was a residential contractor during that time and this is what was available at the time. He installed thousands of them. Later, Superior introduced an actuator which automated these manual control valves. That contraption was ugly, but, again, it was what was available. Today, anti-syphon valves are still the dominant valve used in residential irrigation. They are plastic now.

I can't read which manufacturer name is on the product, but Champion Brass was the dominant player in that market. Champion was sold or merged with Arrowhead Brass. If your valve is Champion, then try to find a retailer who sells this product. Search Amazon or contact a retailer like ACE Hardware. http://champion-arrowhead.com/index.php/champion-irrigation/cl466.html or if you don't want to automate, then use the guts from this one. http://champion-arrowhead.com/index.php/champion-irrigation/irrigation-valves/manual-valves/200rs.html Make sure to get the right size.

*MAYBE*, even if yours is a different manufacturer, you *MIGHT* be able to use the same parts from the valve in the link. 
To save yourself a bunch of nasty work, swap out the guts of the old valve with the new guts from the new valve. Turn off water. Remove the cover from the anti-syphon portion of the valve. (The large, hex shaped, flat part on the downstream side of the valve.) Remove the valve stem. (The part that has the cross handle and is screwed into the valve body.) Remove the valve stem or actuator (if you decide to automate) from the new valve. Insert in the old valve. If you purchase a new anti-syphon valve, replace the float and seal in the anti-syphon device. I know it is only 55-60 years old, but, you know, they don't make them like they used to. :shock: And you have the part, so why not get the backflow protection provided with the new parts. (Clean off the brass seat inside the valve.) Replace the cover. Done. No digging or pipe cutting.

Hope it works out for you. If not, take the advice above and completely redo the valve manifold and automate your system.


----------

